# Finding The Perfect ROM



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

Lately I've been trying to find a ROM that is perfect and well-suited for my needs. I love Sense, the look, the feel of it is nice overall. Its just that every single ROM I've been flashing lately has some sort of problem that is preventing me from being happy with my Bolt. For Example, I love Arachnoid 1.1 but the music player is extremely quiet, and I use it too much to have low volume. As of now I'm on Eternity but MMS doesn't work. I need to find a happy medium. I prefer sense 3.0/3.5. Help me out!!


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

Have u tried this? Not sense 3.0+ but a very solid and stable rom. http://rootzwiki.com/topic/5679-romgb21160519killasense-3719-stock-sense-21-updated-423/

- theMichael


----------



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

This is just me being picky, I'm sure, but I absolutely hate the sense 2.1 lockscreen.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

What about Thundershed? I think its basically the perfect ROM...haven't found anything better..unless you want Sense..yuckkkk


----------



## Obaterista93 (Jul 25, 2011)

Skyraider is sense 2.1 but uses the 3.0 lockscreen.


----------



## jwort93 (Oct 10, 2011)

dillanshives said:


> This is just me being picky, I'm sure, but I absolutely hate the sense 2.1 lockscreen.


Get widgetlocker then, it has a 1:1 copy of the sense 3 lockscreen but you can customize the apps on it.


----------



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

I think I'm happy now... I'm running BAMF Forever 1.10 with FTL launcher and the sense 4.0 theme. Loving it. MMS is working, as is the music player (Properly) and everything else seems perfect. No lag at all after I debloated. Love it.


----------

